
The tactics Russian intelligence uses to harass foreign diplomats - rfreytag
https://qz.com/914634/the-tactics-russian-intelligence-uses-to-harass-foreign-diplomats-according-to-estonia/
======
cuckcuckspruce
From the article:

>Tipping off television crews to meetings between a diplomat and an activist,
allowing the crews to burst in on the “secret” meeting and grill the parties
on tape.

How is this happening if the meeting is taking place at an embassy? The
premises of embassies are inviolable under the Vienna Convention on Diplomatic
Relations. So it's a failure on the part of the embassy security for reporters
to burst in, but it's also a violation of a very basic diplomatic norm on the
part of the Russians to let this sort of thing go unpunished.

~~~
LanceH
Presumably it's not at an embassy as the activists are trying to keep a lower
profile than someone who walks in the front door.

------
mdekkers
FTA:

 _Entangling a target in accusations of theft. One way is using the “drop”
ruse, where an agent walking ahead of a target drops a wallet or bag, and when
the target returns it, he is accused of stealing from it_

This is a well-known general tourist scam in Moscow

------
nathancahill
The PDF report this links to is more insightful than this blogspam. The
"harassment" bullet points are pulled from p24-25.

~~~
rfreytag
I saw that too. Comment on that PDF here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14982419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14982419)

